

The New Google Material Design for Bootstrap - kuhnster

Material Design for Bootstrap is a theme for Bootstrap 3 which let you use the new Google Material Design in your favourite front-end framework.<p>Read more about Material Design for Bootstrap visiting the Github page.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;fezvrasta.github.io&#x2F;bootstrap-material-design&#x2F;
======
pestaa
Previous submission not more than a day ago with more than 60 comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8378819](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8378819)

